# Finding original rims and compatible spokes for 1960 Schwinn Varsity



## BlackRockJohhny (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello!

I will soon come into possession of a 1960 Schwinn Varsity.  My understanding from the person from whom I will obtain the bike is that the rim of one of the wheels is possibly damaged to the extent that braking could be an issue.
So, I would like to find out exactly what rims I would need so that I am replacing the rim with exactly what was original on the bike.  Also, I want to know if I can find spokes for these wheels.


From a picture (see image below) I have of a page from a "Schwinn Reporter" (a trade periodical for Schwinn dealers) that gives the parts list for the '60 Varsity and Continental, the rims for the 1960 Schwinn Varsity were part number 3924 and described as "Varsity Rim 26 x 1 1/4 Lightweight".
From the research I've done online, it seems that these rims might be classified as S-6 rims.
I'm not as concerned about finding an NOS spokes.  Any spoke (even if of a recent manufacture) that will work with the rims and hubs of the original wheels is fine.  With the likely fatigue of original spokes of this bike, I'm not concerned if I find NOS spokes.  I consider spokes a sort of "maintenance" item (similar to cables, tires, etc) that it would be reasonable to replace, given that I want the bike ridable, as well as showable.

However, I still can't seem to completely resolve exactly what rim characteristics I should look for to find some NOS (or at least SLIGHTLY used but with no rim damage) rims.

Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2017)

The rims are 26" S-6 Tubular. Pretty sure they have the knurling, I'll have to check that detail when I visit my "warehouse".


----------



## spoker (Feb 24, 2017)

memory lane classics have a lot of spokes and know what spokes go on a specific schwinn


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks, GTs58 and spoker!

Sorry, some more questions: 


Are rims that are truly Schwinn S-6 always going to be stamped as such?  Or, might there be some actual Schwinn S-6 rims that were not stamped?  Reason I ask is that I see some on eBay that claim to be Schwinn S-6 but are indicated in the eBay posting as NOT stamped (although they do have knurling).  FYI, here's the link to that eBay posting:  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201612975065.  Although I don't have the bike I'm going to get yet, I do have the pic below of the wheels on the bike, showing stamping that reads, "Schwinn Tubular S-6".  Just to be clear about something:  The pic below is the of the rims *on the bike I'm going to get*; NOT a pic of the rims *in the eBay ad*.  I'm considering whether or not to buy the rims in the eBay ad if it turns out that the rims on the bike are not going to be adequately ridable.
The eBay ad indicates that the rims have 36 holes.  Is that the number of holes on an actual Schwinn S-6?
Does the designation "S-6" refer to *only* a 26" x 1 1/4 road bike wheel, or was it *also* used (at various points in Schwinn history) to refer to some very different wheels?  In other words, did Schwinn ever "re-use" the S-6 designation for some other size wheels?

In case I can't find actual S-6 rims, is there someone or some shop that can repair rim problems (dents, out-of-round issues, etc)?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 25, 2017)

BlackRockJohhny said:


> Thanks, GTs58 and spoker!
> 
> Sorry, some more questions:
> 
> ]




Just to simplify, the rims you'll want to replace are fairly common and should be easy to get. And no, I wouldn't buy an unmarked set for a 60 varsity. Plus, good news, of all manufactures, Schwinn's chrome is about the best you can get hence, you'll discover, unless really pitted bad they'll clean up swell. Otherwise, if rim is bent where it'll effect braking, screw it, just get another rim. A lot of peps can't give away [edit} 27" (27 1-1/4" tire)  S-6 Schwinn rims.


Wait, I was thinking of 27" but double checked the 60's  catalog, which is 26" x 1-1/4" rims and tires.


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> Just to simplify, the rims you'll want to replace are fairly common and should be easy to get. And no, I wouldn't buy an unmarked set for a 60 varsity. Plus, good news, of all manufactures, Schwinn's chrome is about the best you can get hence, you'll discover, unless really pitted bad they'll clean up swell. Otherwise, if rim is bent where it'll effect braking, screw it, just get another rim. A lot of peps can't give away 26" (26 1-1/4" tire)  S-6 Schwinn rims, [wink]




Thanks, Jeff54!
Just one follow-up question, just so I'm clear:  Does "S-6" just refer to 26" 1-1/4 wheels, or did Schwinn re-use that designation for some other, very different wheels, at some point?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2017)

BlackRockJohhny said:


> Thanks, Jeff54!
> Just one follow-up question, just so I'm clear:  Does "S-6" just refer to 26" 1-1/4 wheels, or did Schwinn re-use that designation for some other, very different wheels, at some point?




The S-6 indicates the rim width only and it was made in various sizes. The new 63 Varsity was upgraded to 27" S-6 rims.

There were some later Schwinn rims that had no stampings.


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Feb 25, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The S-6 indicates the rim width only and it was made in varies sizes. The new 63 Varsity was upgraded to 27" S-6 rims.
> 
> There were some later Schwinn rims that had no stampings.




Thanks, GTs58.

Jeff54:  You mentioned that it should be easy to find 26" S-6 rims.  I can't seem to find them just by googling.
Do you know of particular web sites I can go to?  Thanks!


----------



## spoker (Feb 25, 2017)

try puutin a wanted ad on here


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Feb 25, 2017)

Will do.  Thanks


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 25, 2017)

BlackRockJohhny said:


> Thanks, GTs58.
> 
> Jeff54:  You mentioned that it should be easy to find 26" S-6 rims.  I can't seem to find them just by googling.
> Do you know of particular web sites I can go to?  Thanks!



 Schwinn used the 26 x 1-1/4 rims on many other types of 5 and 10 speeds. However, I jumped the gun a bit to answer you. I was thinking about 27" as it's been so long that I've even thought about 26 on a Varsity, I may be mistaken as to how common. . Except, Many Collegegate's and similar types have them too. I have a 1978 girls, and that's one bike which is a tough sale. Many can be seen in Craig's list, 35-100 bucks for the whole bike.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 25, 2017)

BlackRockJohhny said:


> Thanks, GTs58.
> 
> Jeff54:  You mentioned that it should be easy to find 26" S-6 rims.  I can't seem to find them just by googling.
> Do you know of particular web sites I can go to?  Thanks!





Edit again I'm mistaken, I quit, lol. but, check the online Schwinn catalogs for which bikes has them , like my Girls 78 collegegaite does.  http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1978.html#sportabout-girls


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2017)

I believe the later S-6 rims, 66 and up were side stamped, so anything later would not be correct. Jeff, the OP is looking for 26" not 27" rims.


----------

